# Question for all story writers on this forum......



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

Do any of you ever actually finish the stories you post on here? Every story I've read on here has not been finished, and I don't understand why, because they are so good! I'd just like to encourage you to keep going...... I've written many many stories myself, and have been tempted to stop when I hit a hard spot, but really, a finished story is a huge reward when it's all said and done. I know sometimes life gets busy and it's hard to finish something when other things take top priority, but just don't give up. You are doing a wonderful job - - just keep it up.


----------



## Diana Medler (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

The story I wrote was published. You can look at it on this web-site www.dobbinsdreamstories.com. Let me know what you think.

Diana


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I havent finished any of them that I've posted but I do go back and update them on occassion.... I havent "quit" on any... but I havent finished any....


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm looking forward to reading your story, Diana! I didn't even realize you had written one.....

And farm pony, I love your work.... Please update soon! =) LOL.... take your time... and it's good to know you haven't quit.


----------



## Diana Medler (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

I did a book reading at a library last week. The children loved the pictures of the horses. This book can be purchased if you go to the web site
www.dobbinsdreamstories.com, at the top it will take you to the publisher's site where it can be bought. American Cowboy magazine is looking at it to put in their magazine. I have my fingers crossed they do this. I hope whoever buys the book enjoys their ride to the stars.

Diana Medler
www.indianhillfarm.net


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I've actually got two (almost three, and more to come!) books that I hope to have published as a series some day - I haven't posted them on here, because it's..._secret. _I'l try to remember to tell y'all if they do get published!


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

oh ho, SamboStar, how could you be so mean as to tell us you have 3 books and not let us read them!? That is cruelty in the worst way...... =) LOL..... Anyway, we'll let you off the hook this time, but please remember to tell us if you ever get your books published!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, gimme a break...


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

hEEYYY, you can't help but blame us........ you go and tell us you have 3 books written and then won't let us read them. =/ *sniiiifff*. I'm heart broken. ......... LOL!=) Actually, I think it's kind of cool you're keeping it secret. =)


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

The only reason I'm keeping it secret is because I don't want anyone taking what I've written and saying they wrote it and make money off of it, or worse, if I do get it published, and someone takes it, makes books out of it, and gives it away....you get what I mean, right?


----------



## Diana Medler (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

I was checking to see if anybody has bought my book "Dobbin and the Stardust Trail". It can be bought on Amazon, Barnes and Nobles, or through the publisher on the web-site www.dobbinsdreamstories.com. If you go to Mane n' Tail web site they are advertising the book there. Their web-site is www.manentail.com 

Diana


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

whooo! congrats, Diana on getting your book published!!!!!!! so exciting.


----------

